# Infertile eggs



## saukee9 (Dec 11, 2014)

If the eggs that my Russian Tortoise laid are infertile, will the eventually turn rotten in the incubator? How will I know if they need to "cook" longer or they are not viable?


----------



## dmmj (Dec 11, 2014)

They will eventually explode most likely, if they are not good.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 11, 2014)

My female RES laid eggs, and I kept the one egg she laid on land, and after a few weeks it just exploded. 
@Yvonne G told me that infertile do has gas in them, and the pressure continues to build until the egg explodes. How long have you been incubating them?


----------



## saukee9 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> My female RES laid eggs, and I kept the one egg she laid on land, and after a few weeks it just exploded.
> @Yvonne G told me that infertile do has gas in them, and the pressure continues to build until the egg explodes. How long have you been incubating them?


Sunday marks seven weeks....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 11, 2014)

saukee9 said:


> Sunday marks seven weeks....


Russians need a few months to incubate. They may be fertile! Try candling them.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Dec 11, 2014)

It seems to depend on the egg. The infertile eggs I've had just ended up kind of drying up inside. If you have other eggs in there, you might partially cover the container with the possibly infertile egg so as to shield the other eggs from any possibly exploding yuck...


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 11, 2014)

saukee9 said:


> Sunday marks seven weeks....



It's still early - mine take 68-73 days to hatch on average. Be patient (easier said than done!)


----------

